# PSA AR



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nothing special. I bought 2 PSA blem lowers and lower parts kits, on one I have the 300 BLK on the other I bought a PSA upper in .556. I had the Eotech on it but decided that needed to go on the 300. I had a Nikon P223 3X that I'd bought cheap last summer with a 2 pc PEPR mount.

This is about rounds 15-20 out of this gun. The 3X is obviously no target scope especially with my old eyes. I had shot a few 69 SMKs out of this with the Eotech on but decided since I was putting the scope on I'd plan on turning this into my winter coyote gun. Today I put some 55 Vmax that I load through it. First 3 shots in lower left with no adjustments to scope from new. Next 3 adjusted to zero. Nothing special, 1.5 to 2 MOA @ 100.





So then I dialed up 1.5 MOA and tried 200. I plan on painting this one white and I'll leave some black stripes on it somewhere.

I think it should be able to shoot some coyotes. This was all from laying across my range bag.



It'll do


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig Fred, she'll do good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice evil gun !


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

That should get the job done...lol...looks good !


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

looks good, but for me I cannot stand the cheap grip & buttstock that come on AR's


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

A10hunter said:


> looks good, but for me I cannot stand the cheap grip & buttstock that come on AR's


Easily and inexpensive to replace. Purchase a custom like I build or another custom shop builds and get it how you like. ARs are lighter to carry than bolt actions, cost a little more for a good solid shooting rifle that will perform as well as a bolt action and are completely customizable.

Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if those SMK's would hole 1 MOA or better, nice rifle


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I went today to do some load testing.......left the test loads at home :frusty:

Still. Had the 55 vmax loaded with 25 Varget and from the bench shot 3/4 MOA for 4 shots, one flyer took it out to 1.25. Not that bad for a 3x scope that covers the 3/4" red dot in the center of the taget.


----------

